# Cavs sign James Jones to one-year deal



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just saw it on Twitter. Don't have the money numbers yet. LeBron's getting his shooters. Ray Allen next?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jones, Miller, probably Allen? Dion Waiters is gone.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Dion Waiters will be a nice pick up for the right team.

Cleveland looking more and more dangerous.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> Dion Waiters will be a nice pick up for the right team.
> 
> Cleveland looking more and more dangerous.


I spent time trying to find any possible way the Pacers could trade for him and came up empty handed.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I spent time trying to find any possible way the Pacers could trade for him and came up empty handed.


Definitely a nice landing spot, although you're potentially replacing one wild child with another.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Jones, Miller, probably Allen? Dion Waiters is gone.


Waiters/Thompson/Bennett/First Rounder for Love is making more and more sense by the day.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Waiters/Thompson/Bennett/First Rounder for Love is making more and more sense by the day.


For both teams, I'd agree. I think that's the best the Wolves can hope for at this point. They waited too long.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> For both teams, I'd agree. I think that's the best the Wolves can hope for at this point. They waited too long.


Wolves have made it clear they don't want to deal with Cavs however without Wiggins being included in the mix. But I do agree this is the best deal they can get.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Wolves have made it clear they don't want to deal with Cavs however without Wiggins being included in the mix. But I do agree this is the best deal they can get.


They can say whatever they'd like. Unless they're going to shut down trade talks until teams are desperate at the trade deadline, Waiters + Thompson/Bennett and picks is the best they're getting.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> They can say whatever they'd like. Unless they're going to shut down trade talks until teams are desperate at the trade deadline, Waiters + Thompson/Bennett and picks is the best they're getting.


Oh I definitely agree. I'm just pointing that out. 

And I just now realized, Mo Williams is a free agent right now. Anyone else see him possibly going back to Cleveland? Would be a great off the bench player for the Cavs when Lebron's out the floor, we all know what playing with Lebron did for Williams.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Oh I definitely agree. I'm just pointing that out.
> 
> And I just now realized, Mo Williams is a free agent right now. Anyone else see him possibly going back to Cleveland? Would be a great off the bench player for the Cavs when Lebron's out the floor, we all know what playing with Lebron did for Williams.


Mo is definitely a Lebron guy. He would add even more offensive punch to this developing Cavs bench.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Mo is definitely a Lebron guy. He would add even more offensive punch to this developing Cavs bench.



Isn't Dallas trying to get Mo? Interest is mutual, I believe.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Trading Thompson and Bennett is a big gamble. Kevin Love doesn't exactly have a clean bill of health history, so if he goes down, who replaces him? Dwight Powell? Kind of risky IMO but it's better than giving up Wiggins.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Jones is a great shooter but can't do anything other than that.


----------

